# Gypsies in Santa Fe, TX



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I had some gypsies attempt to scam me today. A guy stopped by the house while my Dad and I were framing a sidewalk amd offered to pave my driveway with "leftover" asphalt. At first I was actually interested when he said $20 a yard for material and spreading, packing, etc was included. When the other guy came back he said $20 a sq. yard as in surface area. My drive is 270' by about 20'. You do the math. He was charging concrete prices. Luckily I snapped to what he was getting at. I had to ask to verify. I told him I wanted a written contract with the quote and I needed to see his insurance, permit to work in Santa Fe, and at least 3 references. He couldn't get out of there fast enough. So heads up for anybody in the Santa Fe area.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like Gypsies, if a contractor has enough overrun from a job to pave your driveway. You do not want him doing the work. 

Asphalt is usually priced by the Sq Yard. This is so you can measure and verify you got the coverage you paid for. Asphalt is sold to the contractor by the Ton. Simple way to figure asphalt is 110lbs per inch per Sq yard. If you pay for Cubic yard in Asphalt, there would be no way to measure it once placed due to no forms before placement to check depth, unless you core it. For homeowners this is not a good choice.

FYI: I work on multi million dollar projects, if I am paving driveways there are lots of them and on a TXDOT/city contract. Do not want anyone to think I am a Gypsie.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

TJ you've spent many days down in High Island. And there is a gypsie beach there. Coincidence????


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

indaskinny said:


> TJ you've spent many days down in High Island. And there is a gypsie beach there. Coincidence????


hahahahahahaha,


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

There is a bunch of them they Call "The Irishmen", run them off, period. My ancestors were Scotch/Irish and these guys give us a bad name. Some guys out of New Braunfels did some half a** decent work for us one time but those Irish dudes need to go swim back home. FYI you can just about pour concrete for what they shaft you out of if you let them.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually, they are part of the Irish Traveller clan based in White Settlement, Tx. (a suburb on the w. side of Ft. Worth) Sealing driveways, selling cheap stereo speakers out of a van, shoddy roofing, and home repair are just a few of the scams they pull - and they make a fortune doing it.

A search for "Irish Travellers, Ft. Worth" will give you all the info you need on these worthless grifters.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

that time of year,lol


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I wish I had a video camera with sound the day they hit us. The salesman wasn't a jerk but the boys and the old man were total Jerks. It was a real circus and like P.T. Barnum said there is a fool born every second, and guess who got it, me. When they showed up the next year I had a whole different game plan. They haven't been back.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They were working League City recently too. Mom had a run in with them.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

They just left my neighbors house trying to sell him asphalt

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The whole time they are discussing your driveway job, there are other ones scoping out what you have they can steal. Even if they don't get the driveway job, you might still be in for a major hit later.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Run em off, 
End of story.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Tell them not to dig too deep in the front yard on account of the bodies.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Why does it have to gypsies? Maybe they were Italians or Cajuns.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

songogetme said:


> Why does it have to gypsies? Maybe they were Italians or Cajuns.


Goodness gracious, lol, I know what not to call them.:biggrin:


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

They are thick in the Porter area just north of Kingwood. They have taken over a R.V. Park here. If you drive through the r.v. park there is nothing but new higher end vehicles with paper plates and asphalt trucks. They have many scams they run from fraudulent vehicle purchases, asphalt and seal coating, and selling r.v. S that have been bandaged up to look nice. These are just a few of their scams.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

The same bunch came through Dickinson and League City about 3 years ago. None of them wear any safety equipment of any kind, and they have some of the most elaborate hairdos of any folks I've ever seen. Weird people, the best liars on earth. Maybe that's where obozo learned how.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

They were in Pearland last year. Got run off and haven't been back.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Papa would do whatever he could.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Preach a little gospel, sell a couple bottles of 
Doctor Good.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mont said:


> The whole time they are discussing your driveway job, there are other ones scoping out what you have they can steal. Even if they don't get the driveway job, you might still be in for a major hit later.


That's exactly what I'm worried about. When they came up I had both of my shop doors open and could see everything. When he called back later I had the trucks inside and told him I wasn't home, hoping if they were gonna hit me they would do it then.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

we're a dealership and pretty much refuse to do business with the gypsies. they drive out to the lot and a whole pack of them crawls over the machines and before we can get out there, they've taken anything and everything and jump in their fancy *** trucks and leave. designer jeans, boots and white t-shirts with jersey shore hair rolling up in new trucks with 30" rims is a sure sign. even had a pack of them change their kid's diaper and left it in our driveway with all their fast food trash. 

hopefully now that's it's getting warmer they will go back up north.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

songogetme said:


> Why does it have to gypsies? Maybe they were Italians or Cajuns.


oh god, not this either. traveling gypsies, not romanian ethnic slander. everyone gets all butt hurt over that term.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't know why, but I love a good gypsy thread.......


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Brete said:


> Don't know why, but I love a good gypsy thread.......


Me too! Reminds me of one of Harbormaster's first girlfriends-----Gypsy Rose Lee


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Good time to pull the glock, put a few holes in the side of vehicles and windows , they won't go to cops and I promise they won't be back to kick in your door --

Scum of the earth - Travelers - they are based in North Carolina - sperad out every year with good deals, scam your credit cards, steal your info - don't just be nice to them get mean as a snake and fast -- thats what they UNDERSTAND


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Com'n Man!*

You guys would't hire any of these gals husbands?! They refer to them as Blacktoppers!

http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/gypsy-sisters/photos/gypsy-sisters-pictures.htm

LOL

BB


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, they got to me last year, probably same guys, caught me at a weak moment, had a big hole at the end of my driveway and i wanted it filled up, well i got that and the shaft too, i told them i just wanted the apron done, they unloaded the equipment and commenced to doing my entire driveway so i stopped them and said only the apron again, so they finished and said they used 24 yds of asphalt, i said no way, you cant even get that many yds on a rgular dump truck, maybe 12 yds at the most, thats when he told me it was square yds and not cubic yds, which is what i was thinking of before they started. I almost had them scrape the **** back up but i went ahead and paid and told them to leave and dont ever come back. Expensive lesson learned for me. What really ****** me off is im not usually that easy.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a feeling they will see a little company today.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

They camp out at Rusty's house, I saw the trucks parked over there last weekend when i was in town.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

Ain't none of those trucks ever seen any asphalt, trailers either.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

only thing missing so far in this fine thread is poke's words of wisdom,lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Eees de fastest mouse in all of Mehicohh


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The come through our area from time to time. Last year they did a job for a man out by Shroeder, and when they billed him it was much higher than quoted. He refused to pay, they beat him up and stole a bunch of stuff out of his house.

Bad dudes.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like these worthless shysters need a good ol fashioned country *** whuppin.


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Warned my momma!*



ss mudminnow said:


> Well, they got to me last year, probably same guys, caught me at a weak moment, had a big hole at the end of my driveway and i wanted it filled up, well i got that and the shaft too, i told them i just wanted the apron done, they unloaded the equipment and commenced to doing my entire driveway so i stopped them and said only the apron again, so they finished and said they used 24 yds of asphalt, i said no way, you cant even get that many yds on a rgular dump truck, maybe 12 yds at the most, thats when he told me it was square yds and not cubic yds, which is what i was thinking of before they started. I almost had them scrape the **** back up but i went ahead and paid and told them to leave and dont ever come back. Expensive lesson learned for me. What really ****** me off is im not usually that easy.


I informed Jerrye-atric not to be gullible if they stop by, then I kept reading on and saw your post! She's already giving away dryer parts so no telling what they'd try to get over on her....LOL

Seems like they are hitting up more rural addresses in Santa Fe; county?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

They were loading up brand new rail road ties across from us. I walked close enough to read their license plate number to the cops on the phone and made sure they heard me do it. Another truck full came into my driveway a little later and up to the gate and turned around at the closed gate. They were talking in some weird tongue to each other making a lot of noise so I walked over to my truck and opened the door. Once they figured out why I went to my truck, they all left in a big hurry for some reason. 

The cops took a report and all, but said it was hard to catch them unless the cops themselves got them red handed. The cops asked me how I knew the ties they were taking were new ones and I told them about the shiney metal piece on each end that you can see a half mile away. The old ones don't have it. They did have some kind of fancy truck, I do remember that. When I told the cops about that part, it rung a bell. There was one working Hwy 3 here in town too. A woman. She got scooped up pretty quick. LCPD don't seem to have much patience with them, which suits me just fine.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

LOL I just got a notice from our local Crime Stoppers group about them showing up here in the area.

Several years ago, we had some work done on our house and they followed one of the workers in thru our electric gate. I couldn't get them out fast enough. Thievin' bastages!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Mont said:


> They were loading up brand new rail road ties across from us. I walked close enough to read their license plate number to the cops on the phone and made sure they heard me do it. Another truck full came into my driveway a little later and up to the gate and turned around at the closed gate. They were talking in some weird tongue to each other making a lot of noise so I walked over to my truck and opened the door. Once they figured out why I went to my truck, they all left in a big hurry for some reason.
> 
> The cops took a report and all, but said it was hard to catch them unless the cops themselves got them red handed. The cops asked me how I knew the ties they were taking were new ones and I told them about the shiney metal piece on each end that you can see a half mile away. The old ones don't have it. They did have some kind of fancy truck, I do remember that. When I told the cops about that part, it rung a bell. There was one working Hwy 3 here in town too. A woman. She got scooped up pretty quick. LCPD don't seem to have much patience with them, which suits me just fine.


So the cops don't care if i take OLD ties from the RR company?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like Cher!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

They seem to be pretty clever about theiving. I guess they are raised that way. Just outlaw enough to make a living but criminal acts not attrocious enough to get hard time. We had a group of what I figured were gypsies staking out various busy intersections with a sign that said please help 5 hungry kids at home. The funny thing was they all had the same sign. I hear auto body work is another of their scams.
Glad to hear the cops don't have much tolerance for them.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

there should be a season in them

like all year around, day time, night time, no limits, over bait, spot lights....any and all methods possible


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Mont said:


> They were loading up brand new rail road ties across from us. I walked close enough to read their license plate number to the cops on the phone and made sure they heard me do it. Another truck full came into my driveway a little later and up to the gate and turned around at the closed gate. They were talking in some weird tongue to each other making a lot of noise so I walked over to my truck and opened the door. Once they figured out why I went to my truck, they all left in a big hurry for some reason.
> 
> The cops took a report and all, but said it was hard to catch them unless the cops themselves got them red handed. The cops asked me how I knew the ties they were taking were new ones and I told them about the shiney metal piece on each end that you can see a half mile away. The old ones don't have it. They did have some kind of fancy truck, I do remember that. When I told the cops about that part, it rung a bell. There was one working Hwy 3 here in town too. A woman. She got scooped up pretty quick. LCPD don't seem to have much patience with them, which suits me just fine.


Definitely Irish Travellers based out of Ft. Worth. The odd language they were speaking is called "the cant", and they use it so regular folks can't understand them. As for license numbers, you can bet they pulled over a few miles down the road and changed their plates - they all carry multiple license plates and drivers license with different names and addresses.

They have been pulling these scams for a 150 yrs. in the USA and they are quite good at flying under the radar and avoiding prosecution. And if they are charged, they have excellent lawyers on retainer and make immediate restitution (they all have a ton of cash on them) so most of the cases end up being dropped.

Here is a link to an excellent article on the Ft. Worth Travellers if anyone is interested in learning more about these grifters.
http://www.virtualonlineeditions.com/display_article.php?id=373319


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mick R. said:


> Definitely Irish Travellers based out of Ft. Worth. The odd language they were speaking is called "the cant" and they use so so regular folks can't understand them. As for license numbers, you can bet they pulled over a few miles down the road and changed their plates - they all carry multiple license plates and drivers license with different names and addresses.
> 
> They have been pulling these scams for a 150 yrs. in the USA and they are quite good at flying under the radar and avoiding prosecution. And if they are charged, they have excellent lawyers on retainer and make immediate restitution (they all have a ton of cash on them) so most of the cases end up being dropped.
> 
> ...


had to look that one up, teach them when just wee lil lads ill bet,lol


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

redash8 said:


> I informed Jerrye-atric not to be gullible if they stop by, then I kept reading on and saw your post! She's already giving away dryer parts so no telling what they'd try to get over on her....LOL
> 
> Seems like they are hitting up more rural addresses in Santa Fe; county?


Yes, i guess we are getting too easy in our old age


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

*Gypsies*

Found this from when they got to me


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you search on 
713-724-7591 road master paving products
I get no hits. That is nearly as hard to do as having one hit in the top 10 of a search term. Interesting. If they ever discover the internet, Al Gore is gonna be in big trouble


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Mont said:


> The whole time they are discussing your driveway job, there are other ones scoping out what you have they can steal. Even if they don't get the driveway job, you might still be in for a major hit later.


Thats exactly what happened to me, they came back and took 3 saddles and a brand new Echo weedeater


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

ss mudminnow said:


> Well, they got to me last year, probably same guys, caught me at a weak moment, had a big hole at the end of my driveway and i wanted it filled up, well i got that and the shaft too, i told them i just wanted the apron done, they unloaded the equipment and commenced to doing my entire driveway so i stopped them and said only the apron again, so they finished and said they used 24 yds of asphalt, i said no way, you cant even get that many yds on a rgular dump truck, maybe 12 yds at the most, thats when he told me it was square yds and not cubic yds, which is what i was thinking of before they started. I almost had them scrape the **** back up but i went ahead and paid and told them to leave and dont ever come back. Expensive lesson learned for me. What really ****** me off is im not usually that easy.


Did it hold up?


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

its only been about a year, but yeah it seems to be doing ok, but that doesnt negate the fact that they are scammers that prey on unsuspecting hard working americans.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I must be working with a bunch of them. They dress nice, lie to your face, steal anything that is not nailed down and speak some language I can't understand. 

And all this time I thought they were Mexicans.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> I must be working with a bunch of them. They dress nice, lie to your face, steal anything that is not nailed down and speak some language I can't understand.
> 
> And all this time I thought they were Mexicans.


JaJaJa

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like the Rafferty's & Dailey's .
They have look-alike custom aluminum camper shells so they can ID their clan.
When our trailer park was still accepting RV's they would move in Thankgiving and leave Easter. We started writing down their license plates as soon as they showed up because they would swap to TX tags within days. Turned the numbers over to the constable and they would get served out of state warrants.
Took us 3 years to get rid of them.
They were Irish Catholics(me too!) and loved football and would help the poor folks in the park, But other than that they were pure con-men.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang Gypos


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Ah the ole Irish Travelers, apparently the ladies are a sight to see<insert sarcasm> and notorious five finger discounters. I've been told there is a safe house in Sante Fe. And often places with huge cement lions at the end of driveways signify a safe house. This is the time of year they send the men out to "earn".

My buddy drove through a neighborhood they have in South Carolina, they build huge homes for the spirits of their relatives and live in trailers behind them, real weird sh!t.

The best thread I've ever seen about Irish Travelers was on Rivals many moons ago....epic.


----------



## KASH (Oct 6, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> Ah the ole Irish Travelers, apparently the ladies are a sight to see<insert sarcasm> and notorious five finger discounters. I've been told there is a safe house in Sante Fe. And often places with huge cement lions at the end of driveways signify a safe house. This is the time of year they send the men out to "earn".
> 
> My buddy drove through a neighborhood they have in South Carolina, they build huge homes for the spirits of their relatives and live in trailers behind them, real weird sh!t.
> 
> The best thread I've ever seen about Irish Travelers was on Rivals many moons ago....epic.


Who told you that woody? Interestingly enough, I heard there was a community of them living in Friendswood, I have heard the same thing about the lions---I guess those old Jewish and Catholic families that built those mansions in Galveston were all gypsies. Learn something new everyday. You still working at Spec's woody?:work:


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> I've been told there is a safe house in Sante Fe.


Not true. They work rural areas like Santa Fe - Hitchcock because lots of people don't have concrete driveways and they try to get jobs laying asphalt. I see them every year.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Gallery furniture had a run in with a group

They ordered a house full of furniture, old mattress macs guys delivered it and brought it in the house....when the guys were done... The home owner shut the door and locked it

Police came and told Macs guys it's up to the courts now....


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

for those that have had them come to your house, go check your driveway or side walk for small symbols. they will come back and mark your house


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

bigpun91 said:


> for those that have had them come to your house, go check your driveway or side walk for small symbols. they will come back and mark your house


 whys that? What a bizarre group. Instead of teaching kids to acheive thru hard work, they raise their children to lie, cheat, and steal. Just the opposite of what the vast majotity of societies consider civilized.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

they mark them to come back and burglarize the house or if they were able to pull the wool over your eyes, the house is marked to try again


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Homeland Security has been tracking the Gypsies every move. The following photo's were leaked recently. 

The first one is from the Gypsy ringleader's strategy meeting regarding the onslaught of Santa Fe, Texas.

The second, is as feared... the true gypsy ringleader heading the band's charge from Texas City down FM 1764 towards Hwy 6. Kiss your kids and secure your truck rims and other valuables!


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Hobos used to make a chalk mark on the gate or a tree at a house where you could get a meal or wine money. They made a camp under the river bridge until ready to hop another train.


Brrrrr


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

The ones I talking about stay in RV parks and you can somewhat ID them by their truck campers plus they put a Virgin Mary statue by the front door of their travel trailers.
If they are the ones I am talking about they will vanish Easter Sunday and be back Thanksgiving !


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a buddy in San Antonio that had these guys come and tell him this story about the left over black top and would make him a really good deal... He fell for it and when they were done charged him 3 times as much... He called me pizzed off and then he said he payed with a check, I told him to put a stop payment on it and they never showed up agin. 6 months later his driveway was a mess agin.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

My Little Big boat said:


> I had a buddy in San Antonio that had these guys come and tell him this story about the left over black top and would make him a really good deal... He fell for it and when they were done charged him 3 times as much... He called me pizzed off and then he said he payed with a check, I told him to put a stop payment on it and they never showed up agin. 6 months later his driveway was a mess agin.


They got me too at our office in Castroville. Same scenario, continued past where we agreed. I refused to pay for the extra. Prolly the same people. They pretty much $crewed me good. Italian looking guy dressed WAY up for a construction worker. Talked like he was from Brooklyn.


----------

